# Has Anyone used Infra Red filters with the a33 or a55?



## rockgardenplants (Dec 4, 2011)

Please reply if you have and let me and others know if the translucent mirror is an issue. I see the IR photos that folks post at flickr.com and I really want to try it out.

Kind Regards,

rockgardenplants (James)


----------

